# some of my stem plants won't grow straight!!



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Hello! I have a quite perplexing problem that I can't quite figure out. 

I recently (about 2.5 weeks ago) aquired some Hygrophlia polysperma 'sunset,' and emersed Rotala rotundafolia. The Hygro is growing at about a 45 degree angle, and the new submersed growth of the rotundafolia is going everywhere but up.

Can anyone help out with some info on what may be causing this? I have a 75g, 4x55wPC lighting, & pressurized CO2. Help?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It is probably your lighting...I have had both of these plants along with Rotala sp 'Green' and Hemianthus micranthemoides grow in a similar way under the higher intensity of compact flourescent lighting.

I have 206w of light on my 75g and the H. micranthemoides grew across the substrate under both the CF lights and NO lights. After a couple of trimmings, it does tend to grow more upright, though the Rotala sp. 'Green' never did grow vertically in my tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

So are you saying that I just have to keep trimming, or just let it go..ugh, I want to rescape my tank for the upcoming contest!!  (not that I'll win, just for fun


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You could try raising the lights a bit to cut down on the intensity...Other than that I really don't know. I have heard that they will begin to grow upright after a few trimmings but never tried it. I got rid of the H. polysperma, R. rotundifolia, and R. sp. 'Green' since I didn't want a "carpet" plant  The H. micranthemoides does grow vertically now...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks matpat.. I back off the lighting until I get vertical growth.. I have 160w of T12 shop lights I can use... I wonder if this is a bad idea


----------

